# Great Time on Pensacola Beach Pier !!!!



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Yall,
Every year usually around the last weekend in September,My Brothers and I make a trip down to Pensacola Beach to fish.We got down Thursday at daylight and hit the pier wide open.Things were slow at first then little Bro Matt catches a nice Spanish,then it slows down for a while and later in the afternoon we catch a few more Spanish and then we head to the condo,Friday it starts off pretty slow again,then,Matt catches a Really Nice Mahi Mahi,I couldnt tell the exact weight.I can say this ,in a 110 qt cooler,the head touched one end and its tail rolled up half way on the other end so it was pretty nice!Gotta give Props to Robin and Darryl ,They are Awesome Coaches when it comes to Pier Fishing and Awesome People to get to know(cant wait to come back down there)Matt did a Great job on the Mahi ,10lb test ,Bubble ,50lb leader Zoom Super Fluke 3/0 bass hook.
It was really a Pleasure getting to make some Great Friends down there!
Robin,Darryl,Ian,and Ivan it was a Blast meeting Yall,You fine people made these Ga. Boys feel right at home !!!
Thanks Again,Mike


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

sounds like you guys had a great time! Thanks for coming down.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and congrats on the mahi.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Good job on the mahi from the pier! :thumbsup:


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

glad yall had fun


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

So your the guy who caught the Mahi on a Bubble rig. You rock!! They're still talking about you guys..lol


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

mcbig1 said:


> Hey Yall,
> Every year usually around the last weekend in September,My Brothers and I make a trip down to Pensacola Beach to fish.We got down Thursday at daylight and hit the pier wide open.Things were slow at first then little Bro Matt catches a nice Spanish,then it slows down for a while and later in the afternoon we catch a few more Spanish and then we head to the condo,Friday it starts off pretty slow again,then,Matt catches a Really Nice Mahi Mahi,I couldnt tell the exact weight.I can say this ,in a 110 qt cooler,the head touched one end and its tail rolled up half way on the other end so it was pretty nice!Gotta give Props to Robin and Darryl ,They are Awesome Coaches when it comes to Pier Fishing and Awesome People to get to know(cant wait to come back down there)Matt did a Great job on the Mahi ,10lb test ,Bubble ,50lb leader Zoom Super Fluke 3/0 bass hook.
> It was really a Pleasure getting to make some Great Friends down there!
> Robin,Darryl,Ian,and Ivan it was a Blast meeting Yall,You fine people made these Ga. Boys feel right at home !!!
> Thanks Again,Mike












It was great meeting you all, wish I had some of that "apple pie" and shot pool at hooters lol (this is Ian)


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Im less impressed with the bubble and more impressed that you landed a mahi with 10lb test. nice catch


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

I was there and I can tell you firsthand that Matt was so cool under pressure it was ridiculous...you'd have thought he fishes for a living but he doesn't.

Can't tell you when I've had so much fun...the Cheeks crew rocked!

Oh and which one works at the 'nervous hospital'???? That still cracks me up...hahahaha


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Yall ! I cant believe it has been a week since we were down there ! Hope Yall are" Layin The Smack Down "on em'.
I,m just the informent on this trip Matt was the talented one with the Mahi!It,s funny how when we were kids it was all about how much you want to outfish Your little brother ,but the older I get(I,ll be 45 on the 23rd) its just as fun seeing little bro catch a good one or his son Alex catch a big one I,m happy to be there with them!Thanks Ian, for posting the pic of Matts fish !
Wish You had a Big Bottle of "Apple Pie"is right on Man,that is some Good Stuff !Robin ,Hope You and Darrell are Havin a Great Week !I know those Tenn. Girls are hooked for sure after You showed them how to fish at Gulf Shores !!!Have A Great Weekend Yall !!!!
Mike


----------

